# For Sale, having a clear out.



## be positive (12 April 2017)

Centaur 2 rail rug drier.

Anti weave grill, full door grill.

Ifor Williams trailer grill, fits a 510, not sure if it goes in others.

Several 7ft rugs.

Several 5ft, 5ft 3in, 5ft 6in, various makes, types, condition, will list soon.

Premier Equine stable wraps.

Jump poles, some wooden 10ft and 12 ft, plus a few poly jump poles.

Pair of fillers.

Plenty of other "stuff" from bits to saddles, currently sorting through it all!!!

Collection only from near Castle Cary, pm for more details and prices.


----------



## be positive (21 April 2017)

The jump poles are sold, the fillersare still available.

Heather Moffat seat saver, brown hardly used.

Le Mieux half lined white dressage square, a bit marked where the girth straps go but the sheepskin is very clean and unmarked.

5in American gag unused.

6ft 9in full neck Amigo 200gm turnout,  good condition.

Pony stable rugs, 5ft Masta wave,  5ft3in Rhino, Weathabeeta and Shires 5ft 6in Rambo all standard neck.
5ft3in  Galaxy full neck.


----------

